# Pak Army Soldier wants to share food with indian army on LOC



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Hassan Guy

what a kind man

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Callsign Chaos

We will give proper drinking water to him:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Imran Khan said:


>



Mamu jaan ; kam se kam SHARE ki spelling to theek kar lo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

Callsign Chaos said:


> We will share proper drinking water with him:


and he still doesn't complain... great spirit

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## xyxmt

Goenitz said:


> and he still doesn't complain... great spirit



because he looks young, give him few more years before he makes his own video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Well done soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sarosh yakoob mehdi

A very simple and moving video. We appreciate the spirit of each and every soldier. Salute to the men in uniform regardless of their rank. Bravo too good.


----------



## H!TchHiker

Good gesture...


----------



## faaiq Sheikh

Pakistan ke Jawaan ne sab ka dil jeet liya. Is short video me wo bata rai hain ke kese Pakistan army unko mushkil tareen jaga pe bhi kitna acha khana de rai hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Callsign Chaos said:


> We will give proper drinking water to him:


That is probably sharbat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Callsign Chaos said:


> We will give proper drinking water to him:



No need! A Battle hardened man can survive in harsh climate and immune system adapts. Our jawans dont get humiliated by their COs, aren't forced to make desperate pleas on Facebook and Instagram because they are starving and given dog-food.


for those who dont know - the hungry indian jawan who made that sensational facebook post is now in a deep shyt....he sweeps floors now and does laundry

true story by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WiderMan

Callsign Chaos said:


> We will give proper drinking water to him:



Picture is almost a decade old, we have improved many things since then. And look he's not even complaining, perfect example of a battle hardened soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ABCharlie

Yeh to jali roti pe namak chiraknay wali baat hui.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

ABCharlie said:


> Yeh to jali roti pe namak chiraknay wali baat hui.


Kam se kam zaiqa to aaega. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Counterpunch

xyxmt said:


> because he looks young, give him few more years before he makes his own video


At various times our soldiers and officers had to endure toughest conditions. *They even had to eat leaves and bark of the trees to survive. Yet they are still proudly serving. You have to give this to the Pakistan's Armed forces.

_*personal account of an acquaintance. The officer is proudly serving in Artillery and doing very good!_


----------



## livingdead

Counterpunch said:


> At various times our soldiers and officers had to endure toughest conditions. *They even had to eat leaves and bark of the trees to survive. Yet they are still proudly serving. You have to give this to the Pakistan's Armed forces.
> 
> _*personal account of an acquaintance. The officer is proudly serving in Artillery and doing very good!_


does PA have separate officer's mess?



H!TchHiker said:


> Good gesture...


more like making fun of the indian soldier.. 'look i eat better food than you'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H!TchHiker

hinduguy said:


> more like making fun of the indian soldier.. 'look i eat better food than you'


I don't think so,,,,Taunting on food is not good in my opinion..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

hinduguy said:


> does PA have separate officer's mess?
> '


Yes. There are separate mess for officers and Jawans. My first cousin is currently on a rotational duty as admin of a non-officer mess and the quality of food and effort they put in is outstanding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

H!TchHiker said:


> I don't think so,,,,Taunting on food is not good in my opinion..


its difficult to know what he really means by his generous offer... he mixed food with sarjical istrike...


----------



## Roybot

hinduguy said:


> does PA have separate officer's mess?
> 
> 
> more like making fun of the indian soldier.. *'look i eat better food than *you'



Except that, its not what the Pakistani soldier gets everyday, not on remote border outposts anyways.


----------



## H!TchHiker

hinduguy said:


> its difficult to know what he really means by his generous offer... he mixed food with sarjical istrike...


Opinion will always be subjective in this context....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Counterpunch said:


> Yes. There are separate mess for officers and Jawans. My first cousin is currently on a rotational duty as admin of a non-officer mess and the quality of food and effort they put in is outstanding


I have been to non officer mess.. the food is neither good or bad.. but no effort is made to make it tasty. they buy vegetables in bulk and prepare same stuff for days(may be in that specific place, dont know).. also there is corruption in procurement... they sell items sold in canteen to civilians... including alcohol.
the blame should not be on govt of India.. they spend good money on ration, its forces themselves who got to be blamed..


----------



## boxer_B

Title of thread is incorrect. You do understand BSF is not Indian army.






Legal personality Non government: Central Armed Police Forces
Governing body Ministry of Home Affairs (India)
General nature



 
Federal law enforcement
Civilian agency

Parent agency Ministry of Home Affairs
Specialist jurisdictions

National border patrol, security, and integrity.
Paramilitary law enforcement, counter insurgency, armed response to civil unrest, counter terrorism, special weapons operations.


----------



## Counterpunch

hinduguy said:


> I have been to non officer mess.. the food is neither good or bad.. but no effort is made to make it tasty. they buy vegetables in bulk and prepare same stuff for days(may be in that specific place, dont know).. also there is corruption in procurement... they sell items sold in canteen to civilians... including alcohol.
> the blame should not be on govt of India.. they spend good money on ration, its forces themselves who got to be blamed..


Yes you are very right. As the basic raising structure of Indian and Pakistani Army is very much the same - based on British Army, so I can be very sure of similar practices in place in both the countries; at least when it comes to the documented processes. The government hardly leaves any stone unturned in providing the best facilities, but it is the managers of these funds who mess it all up

There is no concept of category B or C class of supplies. The funds are allocated and released for A quality products (and in sufficient quantities too) but lower down the order of command bribe and theft is prevalent. There are numerous cases of store keepers accepting the bad quality or reselling the A quality back to the suppliers at a margin.

This is all sad as at the end the soldiers suffer


----------



## xyxmt

Counterpunch said:


> *At various times our soldiers and officers had to endure toughest conditions. *They even had to eat leaves and bark of the trees to survive.* Yet they are still proudly serving. You have to give this to the Pakistan's Armed forces.
> 
> _*personal account of an acquaintance. The officer is proudly serving in Artillery and doing very good!_



That is in time of a war probably


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Callsign Chaos said:


> We will give proper drinking water to him:


You guys have been pathetically milking that picture from around 2006. He was right on the front, in terrain which made it impossible for supplies to be delivered through land - these men had to rely on purified ground water till the operation was finished. They never complained about it, because it's a part of being a soldier unlike your pampered ladyboys who complain about the quality of daal and whatnot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Callsign Chaos said:


> We will give proper drinking water to him:



Nothing makes Pakistani's prouder than watching images like this. Jeyo Jawan, aye puttar hattan the nahi vikdey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

xyxmt said:


> That is in time of a war probably


Of course


----------



## noksss

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> You guys have been pathetically milking that picture from around 2006. He was right on the front, in terrain which made it impossible for supplies to be delivered through land - these men had to rely on purified ground water till the operation was finished. They never complained about it, because it's a part of being a soldier unlike your pampered ladyboys who complain about the quality of daal and whatnot.



So by that logic as long as they don't complain u can give them filthy water right?


----------



## WaLeEdK2

noksss said:


> So by that logic as long as they don't complain u can give them filthy water right?



It's not like the army gave them that water. At the LoC India gives its soldiers crappy food. They gave themselves that water and they never complained about it because there's really nothing anyone can do. Unlike LoC where supplies are regularly distributed.


----------



## noksss

WaLeEdK2 said:


> It's not like the army gave them that water. At the LoC India gives its soldiers crappy food. They gave themselves that water and they never complained about it because there's really nothing anyone can do. Unlike LoC where supplies are regularly distributed.



Have u read about the corruption of the mid-level officers who are selling the ration? what does that tell you isn't that an indication that the government is giving them enough and quality food ? Now by this expose of corruption the government is acting on it and implementing measures to stop the leak . Why cant Pakistanis understand this simple fact and come back to us when someone exposes corruption in ur army and be spared for it


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

noksss said:


> So by that logic as long as they don't complain u can give them filthy water right?


It may be filthy water to a pampered boy like you, but drinking 'purified' groundwater is common in every military. It might look filthy, but it's totally fine for consumption. Soldiers know that in certain circumstances this is necessary and are always prepared.


----------



## boxer_B

Better share food with his compatriot


----------

